# Breed?????



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Found this at the hospital 3 years ago!! My daughter is obsessed with chickens.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

With that big red comb and yellow legs I would say she has some Leghorn in her. Maybe a leghorn/Silkie cross? 

Whatever she is, she is a cutie-pie.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very creative ! lol cute !


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never been good at name that breed but she is Soooo cute! ... 

Love it!!!


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

So cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Leghorn with a side of new silkie splash combo. It's called the cute costume chicken .


----------

